# 75 Gallon Amazon River tank



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

so this is one of many new project that im starting this month 

Its going to be setting up a 75G Amazon River Tank
48"x18"x21"

Equipments:
2-marineland 360 each rated for 100 gallons tank
1-marineland 220 rated for 75 gallon tank
Hydor koralia 750
???? 2 fluadized filter on the marineland 360s??????
Fluval Q2
Heater ???? may not need it because of the heat from the lights lol 

Light: 
48" Current 4 dual bulbs 65w each (8 bulbs total)
2 sunpaq bulbs of 4 daylight lamps of 6700k
2 sunpaq bulbs of 2 10,000k daylight and 460nm actinic

substrate:
bottom layer is fine river gravel
top layer is small natural gravel
front will be sand

Plants:
big onion plant lol I have no clue what the name is
amazon swords
java fern
anubias
anubias petite nana
wendti crypt
various stem plants

Live stock:
1-???? Discus
1 silver arowana
2- breeding pair of angels
10-15 Angels babies and juvies
2- L204
male and female brown bristle nose
3 albino bristle nose
1 yoyo botia


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

*75 Gallon Amazon River Tank*

So since I have a wood eating pleco and need tanin in the water for the fish
I have decided to use tree bark as a divider for the substrate since im going to be running a very high flow on the tank I needed something to keep the substrate from moving around so much.
By doing this I can create different level in the tank for plants also.


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

*75 Gallon Amazon River Tank*

the water seems to still be cloudy due to the sand
But its starting to get there lol 
I still have a lot more planting to do but i just could not wait to fill it all up with water.

So this is what i have so far

I have managed to throw in several ram horn snail to get things started off but i find that these guys seem to have a rough time on sand hehehe or is that just me.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking nice


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

looking great so far!.. 

silver arrowana in a 75g is probably too small though = ( 

i had a silver arrowana in my 125 gallon and it was too small haha.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Your project sounds amazing!

But if you are dedicated to a South American biotope idea, FYI, all the following are from Asia or Africa, not the Amazon:



KING KONG said:


> java fern
> anubias
> anubias petite nana
> wendti crypt
> ...


Typical Amazonian plants include _Echinodorus_ (Amazon swords), _Vallisneria_,_ Potamogeton_ and _Cabomba_.

Discus and angels require slow-moving water and would not be good in a high-flow river situation. In fact, most river fish are torpedo-shaped (other than plecos, which suction onto things). Circular/flat fish, like discus, angels, silver dollars, etc., would get blown by the current.

Arowanas are aggressive carnivores, so if you keep one, say goodbye to your fry and anything else that can fit in its mouth!

Strong swimmers like pike cichlids and/or largish tetras could be good instead, but don't get silver dollars or anostomids -- they will eat your plants.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice project.

Also, since you are just starting, I would recommend watching some Amano videos on youtube, if you havent done so already.

I very much like the long plant that is on the complete left (depending on your final design, you might even want another one on the other side, unless you want the right side emply with the sand like a beach which i believe is what you are doing). Now, from the pictures, it seems a bit hard to see, maybe the sand hasnt settled completely, but it looks like the large middle plant you have are planted in the front to Middle.

If, and only if that is the case, what do you have planed for the back of the tank? I think your layout is not yet over, as I couldnt see the Anubias nana? What i do normally in my aquascraping is have the short plants in the front (or nothing, just sand / rocks), in the middle have the medium size plants / rocks / driftwood, and at the back, the largest plants / rocks / driftwood. Where would you be placing your Anubias btw, on rocks, on the sand, or on driftwood? I find that in your case, again depending on final design, you could even push those large middle plants more in the back, and have maybe a smaller version in the middle, unless you are planing to put something larger in the back, at which point nevermind.

The anubias petite can be a foreground (attach the ryzone to very small rock and put it on sand) or midground (attach it to a driftwood and it will give it a leaf effect). The Java Fern can be midleground to back, and you can attach it to driftwood (or to small rocks if you want it as forground, which might not be a bad idea for the amazon look)

Here are some pictures for extra ideas, just in case, some by Amano:
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...pw.r_qf.&fp=51d966ebfc08e0b3&biw=1920&bih=934

Another effect you can do with the sand, is have it in the front and in the middle, as if seperating two islands, and then build up on each island the plants you have, though i think that might be alot of work and maintenance, i never personnaly done that, but just throwing that in, just in case, as I know i have seen it in a few of Amano's aquascaping. Of course, if you have high flows, sand might be hard to control / maintain...

Anyways, looks like alot of fun. A few months ago, I completely redid my 10g and 75g tank, using new rocks, rescraping the way plants were place instead of randomly to cover space, and it was the most fun part of it all. It was harder cause i had all my fish / shrimps there already, but now i love my aquarium again .

By the way, another extremely nice snail you can add is the Apixi Snails, which look like nerites, but can reproduce and eat alga and excess food. Kackson has them, and has a posting in the sales section, and his price is extremely cheap / great (amazing looking snail).

If you are going to have high flow, some fish that like it are Otto Catfish and hillsteam loaches, but i dont know the compatibility with your other fish, and the otto can be hard at begining and you tank should be a couple of month old with some algua. Also, not sure if the loache will eat all your snails...

Keep us updated, i love it when someone shares their project, i always learn new things from it!!!


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

characinfan said:


> Your project sounds amazing!
> 
> But if you are dedicated to a South American biotope idea, FYI, all the following are from Asia or Africa, not the Amazon:
> 
> ...


hehehe i know about the plants but that what i have in excess of right now so i just went with it.

the angels and discus are fine in a high flow rate in fact they seem to prefer it. i have all the fish in a 35g corner tank with a marineland 360 which is rated for 100 gallons, whisper ex70, koralia 750.
total flow rate is just under 1800 gph LOL 

that that has been like that more months now and they have thried to breed in that tank but everybody else eats the eggs 

I use to have my 18" silver arowana with these adult angels and they're fine, so i figured that since i have a bunch of juvies i would also put a juvi arowana in it also lol hes been in a 10g tank for about 6-7 months now im trying really hard not to feed him so he stops growing so fast.

the last one silver aro that i had with a spotted asian gar, between the 2 of them they were consuming 100 med size comets and 50-80 minnows a week= $90-$100 a month just for feeder fish


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I think that the Silver Arowana is overkill, as well he might indeed KILL your stock lol. I know my old Silver would eat anything small enough to fit in its mouth, this included several largeish (2.5") convict cichlids. So if you want the Silver, you'll need to think of the future with it (and the larger tank it'll require) and skip the angels. Or vise-versa, skip the silver and your 75 will be good in the long run


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I think that the Silver Arowana is overkill, as well he might indeed KILL your stock lol. I know my old Silver would eat anything small enough to fit in its mouth, this included several largeish (2.5") convict cichlids. So if you want the Silver, you'll need to think of the future with it (and the larger tank it'll require) and skip the angels. Or vise-versa, skip the silver and your 75 will be good in the long run


no long term in the future for this tank lol i will usually redo a tank in under a year lol i simply get bored with them. then i have to change things up.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol, I have the same issue. But a year is so long to look at the same tank, mine usually last 3-6months before I go ahead and rescape it. Often I don't add new fish as my stock is doing very well and my income for new fish is limited. Although I do plan on wasting some money on a warty frogfish lol


----------

